# Mass Speed/Redlight Camera?



## craig87 (Jun 2, 2008)

First I am not a cop, so hopefully one can help me. To the best of knowledge in Massachsetts we do not use Flash Photogrpahy for Speeders or Red Light Runners. 

My question is how come at many interstion in our state ie Burlington, Mass you will see many cameras untop of the stop light. Not one, but at times one pointed in each direction?

My second question is how come on the highway you will also see the white dome thing (looks like a radar or something) hanging off a overpass by a camers?

Thanks just a curious civilian.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Big Brother is watching you.


----------



## craig87 (Jun 2, 2008)

kwflatbed said:


> Big Brother is watching you.


So does that mean we do have Camera Citations?

bc sometimes the intersection light does not turn green even after waiting along time. It only happens late at night. So your kind of forced to... I always look both ways.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> My question is how come at many interstion in our state ie Burlington, Mass you will see many cameras untop of the stop light. Not one, but at times one pointed in each direction?


Those cameras are not used for traffic control, but the information is downloaded to a multi-agency fusion intelligence center to scan for possible criminal and terrorists activities. Burlington is one of several key cities with complex networks of electronic surveillance, humanint, and CCTV monitoring. If you look carefully, all the major intersections in Burlington have cameras secreted in them. Also many of the local tall buildings have extensive antenna farms to aid in monitoring cellphones, blackberries, wireless internet and radio signals.



> My second question is how come on the highway you will also see the white dome thing (looks like a radar or something) hanging off a overpass by a camers?


Its actually a high-frequency radio intercept pod. It scans billions of words in conversations occurring on nearby commuter cellphones and looks sends the information to the NSA. The NSA uses logic-engine programs to sift through and look for patterns in the conversations that could possibly be linked to possible terrorist activities. Possible links are forwarded to appropriate law-enforcement or military agencies for further investigation.


----------



## craig87 (Jun 2, 2008)

Killjoy said:


> Those cameras are not used for traffic control, but the information is downloaded to a multi-agency fusion intelligence center to scan for possible criminal and terrorists activities. Burlington is one of several key cities with complex networks of electronic surveillance, humanint, and CCTV monitoring. If you look carefully, all the major intersections in Burlington have cameras secreted in them. Also many of the local tall buildings have extensive antenna farms to aid in monitoring cellphones, blackberries, wireless internet and radio signals.
> 
> Its actually a high-frequency radio intercept pod. It scans billions of words in conversations occurring on nearby commuter cellphones and looks sends the information to the NSA. The NSA uses logic-engine programs to sift through and look for patterns in the conversations that could possibly be linked to possible terrorist activities. Possible links are forwarded to appropriate law-enforcement or military agencies for further investigation.


Not insulting you, but are you serious or are you making this hope. Because its sounds so out there? That I am laughing while typing. Maybe I am just too sheltered... I live in Lexington lol


----------



## billb (Jul 9, 2007)

A lot of the cameras you are not cameras (some are), they are motion detectors and will change the light when they "see" traffic coming one direction but not the other.

The cameras you see on the highway may be from the TV stations... for thier live traffic reports (not sure).


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

I see an outcry for da gramma teachah to a dress deeze isshues. hahahaa

Don't mess wiff da NSA bro...... Your Integra a VTEC? We LUFF those here at MassCops...... Weeeeeeeeeeeeeee

hope you got your parking sensors taken care of on the RS.............


----------



## craig87 (Jun 2, 2008)

Sniper said:


> I see an outcry for da gramma teachah to a dress deeze isshues. hahahaa
> 
> Don't mess wiff da NSA bro...... Your Integra a VTEC? We LUFF those here at MassCops...... Weeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> hope you got your parking sensors taken care of on the RS.............


I had an integra parents took it away becasue they thought I was reckless. Now I drive a Soccer Mom suv. Lexus RX330= yawn


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

Your parents bought you the "soccer mom" Lexus?


----------



## CTrain (Apr 17, 2006)

Thats neat. I had a '93 Saab for my first whip - more than ten years later.



Life's tough


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

integra144 said:


> So does that mean we do have Camera Citations?
> 
> bc sometimes the intersection light does not turn green even after waiting along time. It only happens late at night. So your kind of forced to... I always look both ways.


If you had camera citations, you'd have to have signs warning you of a photo red-light ahead. You'd also see the big flash gizmos in different places at the intersections and you'd see the flash go off when someone runs the light, regardless whether it's day or night. You'd also see the big cameras.

We have lots of photo red-light intersections out west and they really do slow people down and get them to stop at the intersection.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I just read your other thread. If there were red light cameras, judging from the way you drive, you would already have tickets from them.

So, I think you answered your own question, skippy.


----------



## craig87 (Jun 2, 2008)

Please delete my thread. Thanks


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey Integra 144 have you ever noticed the cameras at the tolls on the Pike? They are not there to catch toll crashers ther are looking at YOU. Just like the ones in Burlington. Everyone is looking at you. Most criminal drive minivans, you know "low profile" We are all looking at you!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Ricer, see my post at your SUV thread. It applies here as well.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

"0wned" !!!!!!!!


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Hb13 said:


> Your parents bought you the "soccer mom" Lexus?


Must be a resident of my town.


----------

